# Double D/Q (Brazosport & Bluebonnet.) In Anderson



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'm still trying to find these low minor stake entries. 

Brazosport 

Qual: 35

Derby: 28

Bluebonnet 

Qual: 30

Derby: 31

Any dog in central/south TX under 2 will be in Anderson next weekend. Not that the weirdo can mark, run straight, or even run out of site in a month, but damn. Atleast with entries below 20 I can talk myself into false hope. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, you've got to wait for all the Yankees to go home, Jacob.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

With entries trending up, I guess it's time to find my next derby dog. They'll be back down in a year and a half. Jacob, take heart of my tag line...


----------



## HandyMan1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't forget, there is the D/Q at South Louisiana. Closes on Tuesday the 17th.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Charles C. said:


> Yeah, you've got to wait for all the Yankees to go home, Jacob.


No doubt. The problem is our bitches will age out before then. Hey, atleast your dog will have points @ the least. 



Brent McDowell said:


> With entries trending up, I guess it's time to find my next derby dog. They'll be back down in a year and a half. Jacob, take heart of my tag line...


Get a Ham pup. Get a Ham pup. Get a Ham pup. Get a Ham pup out of her last breeding. You'll thank me for it. 

That said, I agree. It's just one of those things. We only have a set amount of possible derbies left. 



HandyMan1 said:


> Don't forget, there is the D/Q at South Louisiana. Closes on Tuesday the 17th.


That one could be a no go. I'm going to have to get a lot of help to be able to run that one. Driving from Sulphur to Anderson to Sulphur after a 12 hour shift doesn't sound fun. Then wake up early, drive to Norco, run what could easily be another big derby, drive to Anderson, & then back to Sulphur to get a few winks of sleep before I go work another 12 hours the next morning. Yeah, I don't hate myself or my dog nearly that much. Jacob loves Jacob. I promise you that. He also loves Miss Beans.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck to those who get to enjoy my vacation spot tomorrow & Sat. I'll be expecting good things from you & your girl, Charles.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Good luck to those who get to enjoy my vacation spot tomorrow & Sat. *I'll be expecting good things from you & your girl, Charles.*


Your expectations will likely not be met. She hasn't been training very well.  At least the weather will be nice.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Ah Jacob, I am sorry that you will miss it! Hopefully next time for your team.

Charles, I hope you are incorrect and walk away with a nice ribbon.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Charles C. said:


> Your expectations will likely not be met. She hasn't been training very well.  At least the weather will be nice.


The thing is, they just have to be on when it counts. Atleast you get to run your dog. You could always be working in an oil refinery both days.  



Jim Harvey said:


> Ah Jacob, I am sorry that you will miss it! Hopefully next time for your team.
> 
> Charles, I hope you are incorrect and walk away with a nice ribbon.


Thanks Mr. Jim. Clay will run her both days this weekend, @ Piney Woods in 2 weeks, then I'll run her @ Acadiana in 3 weeks, Mr. Danny @ South Louisiana in 5 weeks, & I'll try to run her @ Red River in 5 weeks (Ages out that weekend.). Luckily I won't have to worry about line manners with her. 

I'm sure Charles is sandbagging. :razz::razz:


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The thing is, they just have to be on when it counts. Atleast you get to run your dog. You could always be working in an oil refinery both days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sandbagging couldn't be further from the truth! I'd avoid Acadiana - one of those D/Q judges is awful. :razz:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

K. If your dog finishes above mine in either derby, we will swap results. Sounds good to me. :razz::razz:

Yeah, I'm very skeptical about that 1 guy. It can't be good, but I'll try to let Beans do like the Seether song, "Rise Above This". :lol::lol:


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Any news on how the derby is going today. I am curious to know if they will finish. I am trying to determine what time I will leave in the morning for the Qual.

Thanks, 
Brandon


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

They won't finish today. I know that for sure.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

any idea how far they got? any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Donno if the 3rd was finished or not.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Derby third did not get finished, so that to run tomorrow starting at 8am I believe. Then the fourth and then the Qual.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Y'all can always go see my weirdo & Charles/Junie in the morning. :razz::razz:


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Y'all can always go see my weirdo & Charles/Junie in the morning. :razz::razz:


Well Jake, looks like your dog is going into the 3rd or 4th tomorrow. Now who's sandbagging?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. The usual suspect. 

I'm not one to do much bragging on my dog in public. I'd rather take the other approach. 

Good luck to everybody today.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

15 back to The 4th in The Derby.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 15 back to The 4th in The Derby.


You and charles back??


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, both. I think they're done or almost done with the 4th. Starting or about to start The Bluebonnet Derby. Wait & see time.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

All I know for placements. 

1st: Ike

2nd: Miss Beans

RJ: Dixie

Charles/Junie with a Jam. Congrats to all that finished. 

They ran a combination 1st land/2nd water Series in the other.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good on Miss Beans!!*

You sandbagger you.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Howard N said:


> *Good on Miss Beans!!*
> 
> You sandbagger you.


2nd that. Nice job


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats!!! to you and Beans nice job.
Dave Hare


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Just to open up the list of congratulations, "I LIKE IKE"!! Hope Sydney was there wearing her "Let's Back Ike" button.

The Gunzers have had Ike since he was a baby and it has been fun watching him grow and develop. 

Glenda Brown


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

JeffLusk said:


> 2nd that. Nice job



Way to go. Congrats to you Jacob and Miss Beans.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Howard N said:


> *Good on Miss Beans!!*
> 
> You sandbagger you.


LOL. Thank you Mr. Howard.



JeffLusk said:


> 2nd that. Nice job


Thanks bro.



DaveHare said:


> Congrats!!! to you and Beans nice job.
> Dave Hare


Thanks Mr. Dave. I appreciate it. 



earswlove said:


> Way to go. Congrats to you Jacob and Miss Beans.


Thanks Mr. Tony.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Congrats Jacob and Miss Beans~~

Celebration party @ Shady's?? LOL


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats Jacob and Miss Beans


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Eric Fryer said:


> Congrats Jacob and Miss Beans~~
> 
> Celebration party @ Shady's?? LOL


LOL. Nah. In Sulphur. My gf is coming in so we will go to Lake Charles for supper. I'm happy though. 



BonMallari said:


> Congrats Jacob and Miss Beans


Thank you. 

Well they will run the 4th in The AM but we are out. In any event, I for one am very happy with the 2nd & her mistakes were things I'm more than fine with. Thanks to Clay for doing such a good job with my weirdo & putting up with an OCD owner. :lol::lol:

Congrats to all that finish in The Derby & Qual.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations Jacob and way to go Beans!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations Jacob!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Good job Beans.....GOOD DAWG.........Congratulations Jacob


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

joel druley said:


> Congratulations Jacob and way to go Beans!


Thank you. 



Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations Jacob!


Thanks Mrs. Melanie. She's still a weirdo though. 



Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Good job Beans.....GOOD DAWG.........Congratulations Jacob


Thank you, sir.


----------



## jeff m (Nov 3, 2007)

A big congratulations to Elmo and his dog Moses on there third.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

*Way to go Jacob and Ms. Beans!

That is just the greatest!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Thanks Mrs. Melanie. She's still a weirdo though.


Mrs? :shock:

And you know it makes me mad when you call her names. ;-)


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats Beans and Jacob!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Jim Harvey said:


> *Way to go Jacob and Ms. Beans!
> 
> That is just the greatest!!!!*


Thank you Mr. Jim. I can honestly say I'm happy & proud of that yellow dog. I can't wait to run her in 3 weeks. I'm stoked. 



Melanie Foster said:


> Mrs? :shock:
> 
> And you know it makes me mad when you call her names. ;-)


LOL. Miss. That better? :razz::razz:

I do know that. That's why I said it. For some reason she puts up with me bad mouthing her in public, so I guess I'll keep her. 



Brent McDowell said:


> Congrats Beans and Jacob!


Thank you Mr. Brent.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

BIG congrats to Marty & Buddy for winning the BRC Qualifying!!!!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Big Congratulations to Mark Burke and Cricket for their win in the Bluebonnet Derby, and to Rex Gibson and Kirk Wickham for Elton's Qual win; both against an excellent fields.

Many thanks to our judges for 8 very good series. 

More thanks to the Caires for the generous use of their property. 

Congratulations to all who placed and finished.

ml


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone know all of the Qual placements? Thanks


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Brazosport Qual Placements:
1st Buddy/Marty Fluke
2nd Allie/Dale Willard
3rd Rock/ Dan Widner
4th Cash/ Kirk Wichman
RJ Elton / Rex Gibson
6 Jams


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all ! Looked like fun times !


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

2-Dogs said:


> Big Congratulations to Mark Burke and Cricket for their win in the Bluebonnet Derby, and to Rex Gibson and Kirk Wickham for Elton's Qual win; both against an excellent fields.
> 
> Many thanks to our judges for 8 very good series.
> 
> ...


I second that.... Congratulations to Mark, Dorothy and Cricket!! What a way to end her Derby career -- with a WIN!!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anybody have complete results for Bluebonnet D & Q and Brazosport Derby?


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Late in getting in my congratulations....WOW, way to go BEANS!!!!! So happy for you Jacob...

Sarita


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats Jacob and Beans! Love these Moonstone dogs


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go Moses . . . Elmo, I'm looking so forward to meeting you and Moses this weekend! Congratulations on making the National Derby list with this young talent that has completed five of six (Frank Lucas shared the stats with me!) Derbies entered! Getting to the end is the name of the game . . . See you Saturday!

Rita


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

moonstonelabs said:


> Late in getting in my congratulations....WOW, way to go BEANS!!!!! So happy for you Jacob...
> 
> Sarita


I figured you'd enjoy it as much as I did. Thanks for the congrats & picking her for me, Mrs. Sarita. I honestly couldn't be happier with that yellow girl. For some reason she's rather fond of me. Donno why but she is. 



gmhr1 said:


> Congrats Jacob and Beans! Love these Moonstone dogs


Thank you Mrs. Cyndi. I know I sure wanted another Ham pup from her last breeding. Those should be awfully nice.


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats Jacob and Miss Beans!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Syl. Just keeping up with Dale's Alley. I love that little dog. Stayed with us for 3 months last spring. She reminds me a whole lot of her grandma "Dancy".


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

Way To Go Buddy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Warren Flynt said:


> Congrats Jacob and Miss Beans!


Thank you Warren.


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats to Marty and Buddy !!!


----------

